# May 2011 To-Do List



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Good gravy, is it May already? What is on your list this month? What do you need to get done this month that will make your home more organized, your homestead more productive and your life more organized? List it here and update as you make progress. This is where we cheer each other on, commiserate when things just don't go according to plan and hold each other accountable.

I like to break down my monthly to-do list into A, B and C categories. A's are the things I absolutely, positively MUST get done this month, B's are less important, but things I'd really like to accomplish, and C's are the little things that I'd like to do, but can put on a back burner for a while if life gets in the way. By prioritizing my lists, I can focus on what is most important.

So, what's on YOUR list?


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

A. Paint the hall bath I didn't paint in April like I thought I would. A. Paint the kitchen. B. Clean and re-organize the office. C. Help DH paint the two sheds that did not get painted last fall. Did I mention that I do not like to paint?!


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, no one else has posted their 'to-do' goals, sooooo, if ya'll need somethin' to do just come on over and start painting!! LOL!


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I didn't get all of my April goals done, but I did get all the paper taken care of, & kept up with the house fairly well, & did a little more dejunking. Today on a whim I tackled the bedroom closet. I got rid of a lot of shoes & old purses & it looks wonderful. I realized that the bedroom is very close to being completely dejunked!

My May list is....#1. clean off the porch- most of it. My daughter is moving the end of the month, & we will finally be able to get her dresser out of the shed. Once thats gone I can put my gardening stuff in the shed, part of which is in a sheltered corner of the porch, & part of it is in the basement. So I hope the last few days of May I'll be able to FINISH the porch, & also make good progress in the basement.

#2 continue maintaining the rest of the house
#3 continue dejunking little by little
#4 get the garden planted!

mothernature- I love to paint, & have been painting dd's house. The walls were sprayed, but we have painting all the trim & interior doors. Wish I could help ya!!


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

I actually got the bird feeders painted and cleaned thoroughly yesterday. I have been super busy at work so accomplishing little things (along with ALL the many everday stuff) means a lot. Thanks Patsy!


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I have to tell you something. Lastnight an out of town relative called to say they were coming to visit today. Normally that would send me into a panic! It took me all of 2 hours to make the house company ready. I had dishes to do, & laundry to fold/hang & put away, & the table to clear off....It felt SO good! That hasn't happened in a very long time. I'm sorry to say they called this morning to say they couldn't make it, maybe next weekend. Figures- the 1 time my house looks great...! LOL Now I have to really keep on top of it! I have slowly been dejunking, & I'm seeing a big difference. I'm finding it much easier to clean & its easier to keep up with it.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay...I could have sworn I had posted my list. :shrug: I sure don't see it here, though. I guess I'll have to remember what was on it and repost it.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay, the A List:
1. Finish cleaning out the barn. *Both deep-bedded stalls and the hay stall are DONE!*
2. Finish roofing my shed.
3. Plant the potatoes, peas, carrots, and other cool weather vegies. *All potatoes, but fingerlings and russets are planted, 3 kinds of peas in, first packet of carrot seed planted, too.*
4. Build more raised beds in my garden. *Have built at least 4 so far this month, and have 2 more ready to nail together and finish filling.*
5. Get my house clean and neat again (even grown kids can be real slobs).
6. Build some kind of greenhouse/hoophouse.
7. Get my kitchen faucets installed. *done!*

The B list:
1. Buy and haul home at least 10 of those 55 gallon blue water barrels.
2. Set up gutters to drain into water barrels.
3. Plant warm weather vegies either in hoop house or if the weather actually turns nice, outside.
4. Add electric fencing to pastures.
5. Build frames to go over strawberries and cole crops.

The C List:
1. Finish painting the exterior of my house.
2. Get a new phone with internet and get rid of HughesNet so I can get the dish for it off my house (in the way of my greenhouse addition I want to build).
3. Spent a couple days taking apart pallets and straightening nails for re-use.
4. Build shelters and pens out of pallets.
5. Put trim strips back on the kitchen nook, utility room and guest bath.


----------



## RedHairedBonnie (Mar 1, 2006)

It's May, so our to do lists consists of working outside as much as possible we have to:
Move the pallets away from the trees.
Reinforce the chicken coops (preditors had a ball with our chickens this year)
Get the beds and planters ready to plant at the end of the month. (those are 1/2 done)
Get the east side of the house feild cleaned up (got a big part of it done, and 90 blueberry bushes planted this weekend) Hubby is now working closer to the river for the cranberry feild)
Have the wood from the front of the house brought in, so my porch can go in this summer. (I work on that a little each day)
Plant the vines on the north side of the driveway
Finish deep cleaning the kitchen (only two cubbards left)
Deep clean the bathroom.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, it is the middle of the month, and I have met myself coming and going this month. Have been too lazy to post my list when I am in the house. Maybe this week. I have one on paper and am getting lots and lots of it done, so really need to post it on here, but am too tired. I will try to get it on, (the finished and unfinished) in a few days. You all are doing great on yours too!!!! I love nice weather. Marilyn


----------



## RedHairedBonnie (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't see how to modify my earlier post...
planters are ready to go,
wood pile is getting smaller, though not done
one area left on the kitchen
bathroom is done.


----------

